# Buying Motherboard from Amazon.com



## vistatech9895927 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey guys, am new to the forum. I have been planning to upgrade my pc and while looking for mobs, I found some very good deals on Amazon.com. And, some of them could be shipped to India given the extra "Shipping & Import Fees" is paid. 
So, my doubt is if I were to have it shipped it to my place, would I have to again pay the Customs anything or the already paid amount is enough? 
Does anyone have any experience in the matter? 

Sent from my YU5510A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2016)

First question you have to ask yourself is- how will you get it RMA'd if something happens? If you don't have access or people who come/go to/from US, then buy locally. 

Amazon.com takes a deposit for international shipments. This is for customs. If its not needed, you get refunded. If you have someone in US, depending on the state, you can avoid that charge. Certain states have additional taxes. I think its Texas and NY- Not sure. I've imported a Kamerar SD1 MK II slider for youtubing because this specific model isn't available, and many sliders are too long and bend. Cart2India was selling it for 23k which was ridiculous and someone was selling the older friction model for 16k, excluding shipping from kanur. So I got a hold of an importer, he quoted me 15k all inclusive to get the slider delivered. Amazon US price was a bit more than 11k. Back then they didn't have an option to ship it to India. I requested him to check the equipment to which he didn't have any issues. I wanted a solar watch charger which nobody sells here- so total was 18k. It took a month and a half since he has to get orders enough for feasibility. The product came in good condition, no damage outside the box. Amazon Bill was inside. 

For very specific reasons and if you have no choice, Amazon is a good only if you have an importer who can test things out on your behalf- or can help you with shipping back for a small cost.


----------



## vistatech9895927 (Dec 8, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> First question you have to ask yourself is- how will you get it RMA'd if something happens? If you don't have access or people who come/go to/from US, then buy locally.
> 
> Amazon.com takes a deposit for international shipments. This is for customs. If its not needed, you get refunded. If you have someone in US, depending on the state, you can avoid that charge. Certain states have additional taxes. I think its Texas and NY- Not sure. I've imported a Kamerar SD1 MK II slider for youtubing because this specific model isn't available, and many sliders are too long and bend. Cart2India was selling it for 23k which was ridiculous and someone was selling the older friction model for 16k, excluding shipping from kanur. So I got a hold of an importer, he quoted me 15k all inclusive to get the slider delivered. Amazon US price was a bit more than 11k. Back then they didn't have an option to ship it to India. I requested him to check the equipment to which he didn't have any issues. I wanted a solar watch charger which nobody sells here- so total was 18k. It took a month and a half since he has to get orders enough for feasibility. The product came in good condition, no damage outside the box. Amazon Bill was inside.
> 
> For very specific reasons and if you have no choice, Amazon is a good only if you have an importer who can test things out on your behalf- or can help you with shipping back for a small cost.


Thanks a lot for the answer. I had thought about the RMA, but there was a difference of about 5k when comparing the price for z170x gaming 5 in nehru place and Amazon. That's why I was considering the option to buy it on Amazon.

Sent from my YU5510A using Tapatalk


----------



## vistatech9895927 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot, Sorcerer. I called up Gigabyte and they clarified that there's no global warranty.

Sent from my YU5510A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2016)

If you want warranty and quick rma, don't buy at all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

